# Camera got wet, now says "Card Full"



## SnowXO (Oct 11, 2013)

My camera (Rebel XSi) got wet a few weeks ago. It was in the bottom of my backpack, on my back, for 6 hours in wet rain/snow. I brought it into the tent that night and kept it in my sleeping bag to dry it out as a precautionary measure, after removing the battery and card. Fast forward to the next night when I tried to turn it on and got NOTHING.

So I put it in a bowl of rice for like 4 days. When I removed it and put the battery in it turned on!

It's now been like a week and a half and I tried to take a photo today. The camera was showing "card full". I erased everything on the card (using the camera), but it still said full. So I took the card out of my point and shoot because I KNOW that one is fine. Rebel still said it was full. 

I tried turning it on and off as well as removing the battery.

Freaking out here... I've had this camera for like 5 years and it's been through some rough times (very tough little camera!). I'm not in a spot to buy a new one right now, and I'm on a trip where I'd LOVE to get some photos.

Any suggestions??


----------



## snowbear (Oct 12, 2013)

Keep camera in a plastic zip-lock bag during bad weather.

Try formatting (not just erasing) the card in-camera.  It wouldn't hurt to try a new card, as well.


----------



## bobandcar (Oct 12, 2013)

Also putting in sleeping bag(if its not near freezing out) wouldn't have helped. Just added more moisture and heat to the camera


----------



## KmH (Oct 12, 2013)

Yep. Having the camera in the sleeping bag hurt rather than helped.

While in the bowl of rice, the bowl and camera also needed to be in a sealed plastic bag so the rice was only absorbing moisture from the camera.

You need to look down in the card slot to see if the card contacts in the camera have become corroded.


----------



## SnowXO (Oct 12, 2013)

I've always heard that having stuff in your sleeping bag helps it dry out... that's why we put wet boot liners and such inside the bag. Could be wrong, but it seems to help with those!

I'll see if the contacts are corroded, and will try re-formatting the card (though I did try a different card too)

I definitely should have had a plastic bag, however I REALLY wasn't expecting that weather (Should always be prepared, I know), and was about 2 days from the nearest plastic bag lol. 

Hopefully re-formatting helps


----------



## SnowXO (Oct 12, 2013)

and if they have?


----------



## SnowXO (Oct 12, 2013)

bobandcar said:


> Also putting in sleeping bag(if its not near freezing out) wouldn't have helped. Just added more moisture and heat to the camera



It was below freezing, if that somehow makes a difference?


----------



## bobandcar (Oct 13, 2013)

SnowXO said:


> It was below freezing, if that somehow makes a difference?



Well if its below freezing and inside the tent ends up getting there and you have a camera with moisture in it. 

It's just like when water freezes under blacktop, pothole


----------

